# Musik via iPhone steuern



## dewes91 (20. April 2012)

Hey zusammen,

ich habe mir das neue iPhone gekauft und wuerde gerne mittels dessen Musik ,via WLAN, auf mehreren Lautsprechern, in mehreren Räumen, abspielen. 

Weitestgehend wuede ich Kabel bevorzugt meiden. 

Weiß jemand Lautsprecher, die sich dafuer eignen und nicht gerade 300€ oder 400€ das Stück kosten? 

MfG


----------



## AeroX (20. April 2012)

Du suchst Boxen bzw eine anlage für diesen Zweck?

MfG


----------



## dewes91 (20. April 2012)

Eine Anlage nicht.
Nur Lautsprecher/Boxen hierfür wären klasse. 
MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (20. April 2012)

Das ganze nennt sich bei Apple "AirPlay".

Hier mal eine Auflistung an AirPlay fähigen Geräten:

Liste von AirPlay fähigen Geräte, Lautsprecher & Receiver

Wie vollständig die Liste ist, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## AeroX (20. April 2012)

Ich Steuer meine mediathek mit iPhone/iPad über die Remote app. 
Pc ist eh an und die Anlage ist eh an. 

Wäre das eine Alternative für dich?


----------



## dewes91 (20. April 2012)

AirPlay von Apple ist mir bekannt, allerdings funktioniert dies nur auf ein Gerät, und nicht auf mehrere - meines Wissens nach. 
Liege ich da falsch?

MfG


----------



## dewes91 (20. April 2012)

Remote App sagt mir leider gar nichts, könntest du mir da kurz Nachhilfe geben, was das ist und wie es funktioniert?


----------



## Cook2211 (20. April 2012)

dewes91 schrieb:


> allerdings funktioniert dies nur auf ein Gerät, und nicht auf mehrere - meines Wissens nach.



Keine Ahnung


----------



## AeroX (20. April 2012)

Naja iTunes wird halt via Remote app und iPhone gesteuert. Man kann eig alles auswählen und abspielen. 
Nur muss der pc halt an sein  

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (20. April 2012)

Ich glaube vom PC aus kann man dann auch mehrere Clients bedienen. Und da die Remote App über WLAN läuft, braucht man nicht mal im selben Zimmer zu sein.


----------



## AeroX (20. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube vom PC aus kann man dann auch mehrere Clients bedienen. Und da die Remote App über WLAN läuft, braucht man nicht mal im selben Zimmer zu sein.



Genau und funktioniert sehr gut das ich kann ich dir sagen


----------



## dewes91 (20. April 2012)

Ok, das klingt ja schon mal interessant! Das heißt, dass ich von meinem iPhone aus, die Musik in iTunes abspielen und steuern kann, gut. Also gibt es eine solche Möglichkeit, dass ich die Musik nur ueber mein iPhone abspielen kann nicht? Außer ueber AirPlay?
Und wie spiele ich die Musik von meinem PC (iTunes) dann auf den WLAN Boxen ,in den verschiedenn Räumen, ab? Das ist mir nämlich das Wichtigste, dass ich WLAN Lautsprecher in mehreren Räumen , zum Musik abspielen, nutzen kann!


----------



## FatalMistake (20. April 2012)

Das remote app habe ich auch, und es funktioniert wunderbar!
Es werden auch nur die titel angezeigt, die auch gespielt werden können (zB wenn du die datei verschiebst oder löscht und somit dieser titel nicht mehr abgespielt werden kann, wird er dir am iphone gar nicht erst angezeigt) !
Such im appstore einfach nach "Remote" und dann müsste eines kommen, das als symbol so einen blauen Play pfeil hat  kostenlos natürlich! 
Man kann sogar die visualisierung ein und ausschalten^^
echt gutes und praktisches app!


----------



## dewes91 (20. April 2012)

Wird gedownloadet! 
Dann bleibt nur noch die Frage offen, wie bekomm ich die Musik, die ich in iTundes abspiele, dann auf den einzelnen WLAN-Lautsprecher abgespielt?


----------



## dewes91 (20. April 2012)

Hat sich geklärt, mit AirPlay erreiche ich auch mehrere AirPlay fähige Lautsprecher - gleichzeitig -  in mehreren Zimmern! 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (20. April 2012)

Aha. Gut zu wissen


----------



## dewes91 (25. April 2012)

Push!

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch!
Es ist ja nun bekannt, dass man vom PC aus, über iTunes, mehrere AirPlay fähige Geräte ansprechen kann. 

Bei uns zu Hause ist es nun so, ich habe mein eigenes Stockwerk, unten, und mein Dad hat sein Stockwerk, oben. Wir nutzen natürlich dasselbe Internet/Netzwerk über einen gemeinsamen Router. Jetzt wollen wir beide uns mehrere AirPlay Lautsprecher zulegen, er für seinen Bereich ,oben, und ich für meinen Bereich, unten.

Er möchte dann natürlich oben seine musik hören und seine Lautsprecher von seinem iTunes aus anstreamen und ich möchte natürlich unten meine Musik hören und von meinem iTunes aus meine Lautsprecher anstreamen. 

Ist das machbar bzw. wie ist das machbar?


----------

